# Strongswan s2c iphone error



## bsd_gkn (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello

I get an error like the IPhone below. Anyone know how to solve the problem? I use EAP-MSCHAPV2 and RSA as the authentication method.

*Error:*
ENC] unknown attribute type (25)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2017)

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## bsd_gkn (Apr 23, 2017)

SirDice said:


> How To Ask Questions The Smart Way; Be precise and informative about your problem



Thank you for the information.


----------

